# Maximale Anzahl von char in SQL



## joost (6. Jan 2008)

Ich verwende die HSQLDB und möchte darin unter anderem Texte speichern. Gibt es eine Begrenzung wieviele char ein CHAR-Eintrag haben darf, oder gibt es vielleicht bessere Formate um längere Texte zu speichern (wird nicht selten sein das der Eintrag mehr als 1000Wörter hat)

Danke!


----------



## HoaX (6. Jan 2008)

steht alles da: http://hsqldb.org/doc/guide/ch09.html#datatypes-section


----------



## Guest (6. Jan 2008)

Für längere Texteinträge ist VARCHAR vermutlich besser als CHAR.

Beste Grüße
G.


----------



## Guest (6. Jan 2008)

oder gleich CLOB.


----------



## joost (7. Jan 2008)

was ist CLOB?
hab jetzt nochmal genauer nachgeschaut und bin dann auf nen Datentyp namens TEXT gestoßen, der hört sich doch für das Problem ganz gut an oder?
Danke!


----------



## joost (7. Jan 2008)

bloß was heißt:


> speichert Strings mit nahezu unbeschränkter Länge


kann mand as irgendiwe mal präzisieren?


----------



## joost (7. Jan 2008)

So musste leider feststellen das TEXT von HSQLDB nicht unterstützt wird.
Hab mich deswegen jetzt erstmal für LONGVARCHAR entschieden.
Aber weiß dajemand wie lang das Teil werden darf? Ich find nirgendswo max. Längen zu den Datentypen


----------



## Alex_winf01 (7. Jan 2008)

Aus Erfahrung mit anderen Datenbanksystemen: max. 255 Zeichen


----------



## arkanis (7. Jan 2008)

Also ein VARCHAR darf in Oracle beispielweise 4000 Zeichen lang sein, deswegen halte ich ein Cap von 255 für unwahrscheinlich.
Wie lang ein Character jetzt genau sein kann, das musst Du dann wohl in einer HSQLDB Referenz nachschauen.
CLOB nimmt bis zu 4GB Text auf, ist aber sehr unhandlich, da die ResultSets nicht mehr auf einfache Weise ausgelesen werden können, sondern man die Eingabe erst umständlich über einen Eingabestrom gepuffert scheibchenweise lesen muss.


----------



## arkanis (7. Jan 2008)

Noch eine Idee: HSQLDB kann doch problemlos auch Java-Objekte aufnehmen. Dann mach da doch einfach 'nen String rein.


----------



## joost (7. Jan 2008)

@arkanis:
Danke!
Aber Cloob geht doch auch nicht in HSQLDB habs ausprobiert und kam 'nen Fehler das er den Datentypen nicht kennt. Hab auch noch nirgendswo was gelesen davon.
Guter Tipp mit dem String dass könnte dann vielleicht reichen


----------



## HoaX (7. Jan 2008)

HoaX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> steht alles da: http://hsqldb.org/doc/guide/ch09.html#datatypes-section



ich wiederhole mich ja ungern, aber da stehn doch alle typen und ihre maximale länge .... 

man sollte hier mal ne blacklist einführen für consultingresistente


----------

